
What is PureOS and how is it built? - oelmekki
https://puri.sm/posts/what-is-pureos-and-how-is-it-built/
======
oelmekki
There are a few things I wonder about this article, but it sadly hasn't a
comment section. In case anyone from Purism is reading this:

Does this mean PureOS (and thus librem 5) will be on purpose biased toward
100% free software system (my experience with debian is that while you can run
non-free sofware on it, it's made more difficult than it could be)? I'm
especially worry about this : does this mean it will be difficult to install
spotify-linux on librem 5? Spotify is an important part of my mobile
experience, I wouldn't want to sacrifice it.

